# Grizzly touch up paint??



## chuckc

Anyone know of a source for green paint to match the Grizzly green on lathes and mills??


----------



## jim18655

Rust-Oleum Hammered Dark Green is pretty close.


----------



## Splat

Found this on another site:

"Krylon makes a green "hammered-finish" paint that is surprisingly close to the finish color of my 1023 table saw."

If it's an older Grizzly green then supposedly Rust-Oleum Hammered deep green paint #7211 is almost a perfect match.


----------



## kd4gij

Plus 1 on Rust-Oleum Hammered Dark Green that is what I use


----------



## Andre

Grizzly machines have thick powder coat. When it chips, IT CHIPS. Paint will get you the color but the depth will not be there. I'd recommend Bondo brand spot putty, sand flush, then paint.


----------



## chuckc

kd4gij said:


> Plus 1 on Rust-Oleum Hammered Dark Green that is what I use



Thanks.
  I'll try the Fust-Oleum Hammered Dark Green


----------



## Long Roof

I bet you are happy with the Rustoleum hammered paint. I repainted the chip pan for my Grizzly lathe with the green it and it was a perfect match. It seems like there was only one shade to choose from.


----------



## drs23

Andre said:


> Grizzly machines have thick powder coat. When it chips, IT CHIPS. Paint will get you the color but the depth will not be there. I'd recommend Bondo brand spot putty, sand flush, then paint.



Hmmm. What Grizzly machine do you have that's powder coated? I only have one, a G4003G lathe, and it's most certainly paint. And fairly soft paint at that.

It's certainly not powder coat and looks identical to all the other Grizzly products I've seen pictures of.


----------



## Video_man

I have grizzly machines from the late 90's, so maybe their paint has changed, but I get a perfect match on my tools by blending aluminum paint with Hunter Green, a standard dark-green shade by RustOleum and others.  My lathe needs a touch of yellow to make it perfect but the mill, bandsaw and surface grinder match up fine with just the two colors.  Blend a little aluminum at a time to get the right shade.


----------



## Baithog

You might want to call Grizzly support and order some paint. I dinged my new G0602 when I hoisted it onto the bench. I ordered a can of both colors. It won't do a whole machine. The cans are dinky... half pint, thereabouts. It matches factory paint well.


----------



## Andre

drs23 said:


> Hmmm. What Grizzly machine do you have that's powder coated? I only have one, a G4003G lathe, and it's most certainly paint. And fairly soft paint at that.
> 
> It's certainly not powder coat and looks identical to all the other Grizzly products I've seen pictures of.



I have a large wood lathe from them, heavy thick powder coat. They usually powder coat castings and paint bare steel. Never seen PC on steel from grizzly.


----------

